# Using Creatine and Weight Gainer



## JRJ26 (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi guys.  well for the last few months I've had some good gains, but not enough or at least where i want to be.  I'm about 142, 5'7-8.  Much better than a few months ago.  However, I'm looking to gain some serious mass within the next few weeks to months.  Of course I'm incorporating meals and workouts.

Now on to the actual point of the post,haha.  I just bought some Creatine and Weight Gainer.  After reading a lot of the threads here, I've seen that many use creatine after the workout, or if they don't, they divide the serving for before and after.  I'm also going to start the "loading" phase next week.  How should I incorporate creatine AND weight gainer into my day?  When should I use each?  Should I stick to using the creatine in the morning and after workout during loading?  Then when should I use the weight gainer?  I'm looking for optimal results, so I'd appreciate your help.  thanks


----------



## Rocky_B (Aug 6, 2005)

Your weightgainer may have creatine in it, so you may not have to take both.

What brands did you get for your creatine and weightgainer?


----------



## JRJ26 (Aug 6, 2005)

bracing myself for the responses...

Muscle Tech...


----------



## Rocky_B (Aug 6, 2005)

JRJ26 said:
			
		

> bracing myself for the responses...
> 
> Muscle Tech...


So you bought Celltech, and Masstech... In fact, I think Masstech is a decent weightgainer because it has very high carbs but very low sugar so its a little easier to make a clean bulk. To my knowledge there is 3 grams of creatine in it per serving, and its loaded with protein, so other than the high price you paid, it's not bad. As per celltech, I tried it briefly, before switching to V12, which works WAAAAY better because it has tri-creatine malate in it (among 5 other excellent ingredients), which is better for absorption, and therefore doesn't have to be loaded with dextrose and maltodextrin. Celltech has 75g's of sugar per serving, thats a gargantuan amount, so in my opinion, take the celltech back *right away* (it also burns your throat). 

If you want to supplement with creatine, I would take the masstech back as well, and make your own weight gain shakes which do not contain creatine in them. For instance, see below:


"There are many... just combine any number of the following:
Ground Rolled Oats (just use a blender) - baby cereal also works really well
Skim Milk (or skim milk powder)
FF/SF yoghurt
Fruit - esp banana. Berries are yummy too.
PB
Ground flaxmeal
Whey powder/protein powder
cottage cheese
Although I would not advocate dextrose or malto, in your case you could also think about adding a tbs honey...

eg:
1 cup oats (310 cals, 54g carbs, 10g protein, 6g fat)
250 ml skim milk (86 cals, 12g carb, 8g protein)
1 banana (110 cals, 28g carb)
1 tbs PB (100 cals, 2g carbs, 4g protein, 9g fat)
1 scoop whey (~100 cals, 25g protein)
0.5 tbs honey (34 cals, 8.5g carbs)
A little cinnamon and vanilla extract
TOTALS = 740 cals, 102.5 carb, 47g protein, 15g fat"
-Posted a while ago by Emma-Leigh.

-This way you have a great, cleaner weight gain shake, and you can still pick up a much better creatine product. I think Rob's Maximum Pump is probably excellent because its very similar to V12 Turbo (I haven't yet tried Maximum Pump, but plan to), but if you don't want to wait for an online order, go pick up some V12 Turbo which contains tri-creatine malate, a better creatine than monohydrate (easier for absorption, and easier on your kidneys because you have to take less).. It also contains a little bit of glutamine, some arginine, Taurine, and glucocyamine.. These are all great ingredients, just look up their functions on google or ask the person at the supplement store.

So in summary, I think your VERY best bet is to return your muscletech products, buy a container of V12 Turbo, and head over to the grocery store and pick up some ingredients to make your own weight gain shakes (which incidentally, will be much tastier than masstech).


----------



## Rocky_B (Aug 6, 2005)

Also, how old are you? 

Tri-Creatine Malate is better because you don't have to load it too btw.


----------



## JRJ26 (Aug 6, 2005)

thanks, that was really helpful.  

i'm 19.

Also, i'll look into the creatine you mentioned.  so I guess my other question is,  even if I make my own weight gainer and get a different creatine, when should I take each to get the best results?


----------



## Rocky_B (Aug 6, 2005)

JRJ26 said:
			
		

> thanks, that was really helpful.
> 
> i'm 19.
> 
> Also, i'll look into the creatine you mentioned. so I guess my other question is, even if I make my own weight gainer and get a different creatine, when should I take each to get the best results?


if you take V12 Turbo, take it 30 minutes before you train. Take the weightgainer after you train.


----------



## JRJ26 (Aug 6, 2005)

excellent.  thanks again.


----------



## Rocky_B (Aug 6, 2005)

no problem... when you return your supplements just tell them they were giving you stomach aches, or if they are still unopened, just say you want to switch brands.


----------

